# High altitude ladder stand



## Bait washer (Feb 26, 2013)

Needed one more stand so I stopped at Dicks Sporting goods on Sat.

Trade mark " Field and Stream"

Mnfg. " Primal Vantage"

Model: HEH006201

24' high

30" deep platform

23" wide seat

shooting rail and foot rest and arm rests

$199

Well made and good instructions

If you need a high stand this will get you up there

Going to be a chore to set it up but, I can deal with that.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Can't make a better one cheaper. Good way to go. Got a few myself but not the same brand.


----------

